# enrolling children in school in Cordoba



## Jessica_Boston (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello -

this is my first post - I've tried to search for similar posts on Cordoba and didn't find any, but if this information is already up, please redirect me!

I have three children who will be ages 3, 5 (turning 6 later in the year), and 8 when we move to Cordoba in August. My understanding is that the enrollment process in Cordoba begins now (March) with submission of preferences, and then spots are given out in the coming months. However, we do not yet have an address and therefore I believe we cannot participate in this process. Can someone who has experience in Cordoba confirm this is the case?

Assuming I'm right about this part, I also understand that the two older children are guaranteed spots in school because school is mandatory at age 6. But if we don't enroll until September, how difficult will it be to get them into a school close to home? Or to get them in the same school? I would hate for them to be separated as they will already be dealing with a huge language barrier.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Hi, and welcome! :welcome:

Yes, the information you've read is correct, and March is the month in Cordoba (and in all of Andalucia) to enroll kids in public school for the next school year. And it's also true that without a Spanish address you can't enroll your kids. That's because school placement depends on your address. 

Unfortunately there's no way to say how difficult it will be to get your kids into a school close to home, because that would depend on if that school is fully enrolled or not. A school close to your new home might be, or it might not be. It might also have a spot in third grade but not in first, for instance - but there's no way to predict that. At any rate they would never obligate you to separate your kids, assuming you did find a school that had places for both of them. I think you're going to have to shop around for schools at the same time that your shop around for a place to live, and see if you can find a compatible situation.

Just so you know, your youngest child is also of age to attend public school next year. In fact pretty much all Spanish children start school in September of the year they turn 3. You would be hard pressed to find any sort of morning play group or nursery school for a 3 year old, simply because all 3 year olds are in school. So you might want to try to find a school placement for that child too. 

I have to ask - do you have your visa situation sorted out? It's never straight forward for Americans so this should be your first concern. 

BTW, I'm also from the Boston area. I'm happy NOT to be in Boston this winter!!


----------



## Jessica_Boston (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you so much for this information! And yes - it's been quite a winter in Boston and it isn't over yet! Are you in currently in Cordoba?

After reading your reply I began to wonder whether it wouldn't make more sense to request a list of available spots upon our arrival in August, and then try to find an appropriate rental somewhere near a school that would have spots for my kids. I at least don't want to separate the two oldest (my middle son would be in first grade in Spain but only in kindergarten here because of the age cut-off, so my preference would actually be to have him in the third year of the second round of infantil - hopefully they let me do that!). 

My husband and I are actually coming to Cordoba this weekend for a few days - it had been our original plan to secure a rental during this trip to start in the summer and then hopefully use the lease to take part in the school registration. But we've been told that rentals are usually only listed when they are available for occupancy so we likely won't find something now that would allow us to start in the summer. Let me know if I'm wrong, though, or if you have any tips on how to find a rental! (so far we've mostly looked at idealista.org and enalquiler.com)

And it's good to hear that most 3 year olds are in school - I definitely want to put my daughter in state school but was trying not to get my hopes up because I understand that kids that age are not guaranteed a spot. I'm more flexible with her - I think she would be fine going to a different school than her brothers assuming it's logistically possible to do drop-off and pick-up (I won't have a car).

As for visas - the kids and I are Italian citizens. Even though I lived in Italy for 12 years and had a passport I'm running into some delays getting the passport renewed, but my hope is to have it all sorted out by then. As a back-up, I'm pulling paperwork together for a non-lucrative resident visa (which appears to be the best fit) - any tips appreciated if we have to go that route!

Thanks!!! I have so many questions, but school stuff is definitely what's weighing on me most!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

The problem with your plan to request available spots upon your arrival in August is that the schools will all be shut tight. They completely close down for the months of July and August and don't open again until Sept 1. Maybe you could narrow down what areas you would like to live in, and get in touch with the schools in those areas before they close for the summer? There's no guarantee they'll answer you (Spaniards are notorious for not answering emails) but nothing ventured nothing gained. Another idea is to stay in a short-term rental until you get the school situation worked out, and then look for a long-term rental near the school where your kids end up. 

Another problem: I'm afraid that you won't be able to put your middle child into the third year of infantil instead of into first grade. Here they don't let you decide when to start your child in primary. The law says that the year your child turns 6 he or she must go into first grade in September. Kids are placed by age - end of discussion. 

I think you're right in assuming that now in March you won't find a long term rental to start in August. I don't rent, I own, so I'm not a good person to give you advice about finding a rental. But the webpages that you listed are ones that are often recommended so I think you're on the right track. 

I'm a bit confused about your visas. If you come with Italian passports, you'll have to show you have an income of 600€ per family member (ie 3000€) per month and Spanish healthcare in place in order to get residency. But if you come with US passports and non-lucrative visas, you can't work, not even remotely. So will you be working and bringing in money or not? Be sure to get this part right because otherwise your plans won't even get off of the ground. 

Sorry to make this all sound so negative but I'm just telling you like it is! I hope you enjoy your trip to Cordoba this weekend. We are having really beautiful weather right now - so much better than Boston! 

BTW, I live in the Seville area, two hours down the road from Cordoba. But all school matters are organized through the Andalucia government, so it's the same here as in Cordoba.


----------



## Jessica_Boston (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks! My plan is to go to the education office next week while we're there and see if they can help me with a plan of action! I'm not aiming for the best schools (as the point for the year is to have the kids learn Spanish, not geography or history) so I'm hopeful that the flexibility on that front will make it so it works out. My understanding was that the central office would provide me with a list of schools with available spots that I can pick from, and that I could complete this step even if the schools themselves are closed. But perhaps all offices are closed? As for the income, my husband will remain in the US and work and visit us periodically - that's how the kids and I can get away with not working in Spain but still having the income (and it's also my understanding that for the non-lucrative visa you can show money in the bank to satisfy it?)

I appreciate all your advice - especially any reality checks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> The problem with your plan to request available spots upon your arrival in August is that the schools will all be shut tight. They completely close down for the months of July and August and don't open again until Sept 1.


 Office staff are working July, usually 8:30 - 15:00 ish.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Office staff are working July, usually 8:30 - 15:00 ish.


Maybe it's regional? And is that primary or secondary? Around here the secondary schools have their offices open for a few weeks into July. But the primary schools are much quicker to close up. At any rate the OP said they weren't coming until August, and all the schools would definitely be closed then.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Jessica_Boston said:


> Thanks! My plan is to go to the education office next week while we're there and see if they can help me with a plan of action! I'm not aiming for the best schools (as the point for the year is to have the kids learn Spanish, not geography or history) so I'm hopeful that the flexibility on that front will make it so it works out. My understanding was that the central office would provide me with a list of schools with available spots that I can pick from, and that I could complete this step even if the schools themselves are closed. But perhaps all offices are closed?


When you're there next week why don't you ask them if and when they're open in August?




Jessica_Boston said:


> As for the income, my husband will remain in the US and work and visit us periodically - that's how the kids and I can get away with not working in Spain but still having the income (and it's also my understanding that for the non-lucrative visa you can show money in the bank to satisfy it?)


I'm not totally sure but I thought you _had _to show money in the bank, to prove that you can support yourself while you're here. Your local Spanish consulate would be where you need to turn to get the exact details you need.


----------



## Jessica_Boston (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks! I will definitely ask them about the best way to find out what school spots are available in late summer (who knows - maybe they post it online? I've been pretty impressed with the amount of information and organization of the Portal Escolarizacion!)

Thanks to all for the tips!


----------



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

I can't help you with your situation, but we are also making plans to move our family to Spain in the summer of 2016 on non lucrative visas. I live in the Boston area as well and haven't yet found anyone who has experience working with the Spanish consulate here, so was hoping we could communicate about your experiences, especially if you get a non lucrative visa. I tried to send you a private message but couldn't figure out how. Maybe I can start a new thread?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kdsb said:


> I can't help you with your situation, but we are also making plans to move our family to Spain in the summer of 2016 on non lucrative visas. I live in the Boston area as well and haven't yet found anyone who has experience working with the Spanish consulate here, so was hoping we could communicate about your experiences, especially if you get a non lucrative visa. I tried to send you a private message but couldn't figure out how. Maybe I can start a new thread?


:welcome:

yes - by all means start a new thread  

you won't have access to the Private Message facility until you are an active member


----------

